# Subway - make your sandwich!



## applecruncher (Jan 18, 2016)

BMT (pepperoni, salami, & ham) on wheat, pepperjack cheese, toasted.
Onions, tomatoes, green peppers, pickles, black olives, banana peppers, jalapeno peppers
Southwest sauce and a little spicy mustard

Once in awhile I get the Subway Club or the Spicy Italian.


----------



## tnthomas (Jan 18, 2016)

I get the Subway Club(6 inch) on 9 grain wheat,plus Swiss cheese, then lettuce-onions-banana peppers-jalapeno peppers-cilantro....then a squirt of the sweet onion+chipotle southwest sauces.

I really should check out some of the other sandwiches, like the sweet onion chicken teriyaki, or the oven roasted chicken.

Doggonit, talking about all this is makin' me hungry and I just ate about an hour ago!   :shrug:


----------



## Karen99 (Jan 18, 2016)

I honestly haven't had a Subway sandwich in many years..but the last one I had there was a seafood sub.  They probably don't make it anymore...but it was good.


----------



## Falcon (Jan 18, 2016)

Never had one.  They look good but WAY too much bread. IMO


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 18, 2016)

It's been years since I had a Subway sandwich, since I prefer hot sandwiches I'd have to go with the Meatball Marinara.


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 18, 2016)

I always take them home and heat them. I had the Meetball Marinara once....it was okay, but I'm picky about ground beef. Also tried the roast beef, which was good.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jan 18, 2016)

I'm easy to please
Italian roll
Roast beef 
Swiss cheese
Lettuce and tomato
A touch of oregano, oil and vinegar 

Then I eat it in the shop or my car. Bring it home and I'm surrounded by begging critters...and that's just the kids


----------

